# Tips to help those struggling to kick the stinkies



## Silver

Creating this thread because I have seen several posts of vapers here on the forum struggling to kick the stinkies.

*Let's all try help contribute some tips *to help those members to kick the stinkies completely and convert to vaping exclusively.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Take it one day at a time. 
Make sure the nic strength of juice you have is aligned with how many you used to smoke. 
Keep a high nic juice in a setup near for that “boost “ when needed.
Don’t dispair if you have a stinky, just keep on giving up one day at a time.
Perseverance pays the dividends in the end.
Many happy clouds to you, you quitter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

1) juice with high nic
2) not salts
3) small easy to carry devices
4) mouth to lung, not dual coil 100w cloud machines
5) tobacco flavours at first
6) backup device in case your primary fails
7) start with simple subohm- it's about nic and not flavour chasing
8) research before buying
9) start switching to dessert- with a Bit of tobacco if needed
10) fruit / beverage flavours after that
11) there's no 'just one more cig' - turkey is best served cold. That hybrid vaping/smoking concept is crap.
12) stop over the least stressful 2 days of your week (day 2 is harder than day one, so time this properly)

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ok I will try contribute a few tips from my perspective. But I kicked the stinkies over 5 years ago so I can't remember exactly what it was like and I have forgotten some of the things. Also, the equipment and juices have changed leaps and bounds...

Here goes

*First things first - You have to REALLY want to stop smoking*
It's not that easy to kick the cigarettes. So unless you really want to stop its going to be very difficult.

The main reason I stopped was for the health risks. There are two things that pushed me to do it. First, my uncle passed away about a year before from lung cancer and the doctors were pretty confident it was caused by his smoking. Second is the alarming statistic that about half of "all time smokers" (those that continue smoking indefinitely) will die prematurely of an illness related to their smoking. HALF! That's a huge portion. To me the motivation to try improve my longer term health was the main thing.
Secondly, I was becoming tired of the smell of the smoke on me and having a wheeze at night. I could feel that smoking was starting to affect my day to day health.
There are so many benefits to vaping compared to smoking - which i only discovered after vaping exclusively for a while. You dont smell. Your clothes and your house doesnt smell. No more of those smelly old cigarette butts. You can smell and taste your food. The flavour options are amazing. You can vape a few puffs and put your device down, you dont have to finish the cigarette.

*Get a good vaping device and get a backup device*
Today's options are plentiful compared to a few years ago. There are so many to choose from. This is a good thing because you can get something to suit you - but it can also be daunting. My advice is to go for something tried and tested and that suits your style of vaping (essentially mouth to lung or direct lung hit). Use that to get you going and you can experiment more later on. Trying before you buy in a shop is a very good idea. Also speak to friends and experienced vapers on this forum to do your research.

A backup device is important if something goes wrong with your device - it could take a few days to get up and running again. So always have a backup on hand. Also helps to have two flavours running simultaneously.

*Find a few flavours that you absolutely LOVE*
This is VERY important in my view. If you don't enjoy the flavour its going to be tough. Try find a few you LOVE. Read reviews on here - see if you can go to a shop and try before you buy. Try juices from your friends. Try as many as you can because you may be surprised that what you think you wont like you absolutely love. This can take a while to find juices you like a lot but its so important. Having a few different flavours you really like helps to keep it interesting so you don't get bored of just one.

*Use a high enough nic strength to help curb the cravings*
This is important too. In the first few months I think you should rather err on the side of higher nic to keep the cravings of cigarettes at bay instead of trying to go with very low nic. You can always drop the nic strength over time once you're into it. Even if you say vape 6mg regularly, keep a higher nic strength juice on hand (say 12mg) for those times when you need an extra kick and feel the cravings coming on too strong.

*You need willpower and you need to persevere*
This is critical, especially for those times when you really feel the need for a stinkie. Just think of the benefits of stopping smoking on your longer-term health. The short term pain is well worth the long term benefit - in my view. And resort to higher strength juices to keep you going. Tap into the forum and ask for some help. Quitting smoking with vaping can be quite easy for some but it can be very challenging for others. Keep at it. Keep the goal in mind. Keep on persevering.

There are no doubt more tips and tricks - but these above are for me some of the more important ones.

One more thing and this is a shameless punt of this ECIGSSA forum - it does help hugely to get involved and be surrounded by the folk here on the forum to get more info on vaping and get help when you need it from the experienced vapers. It helped me massively in the early days and has helped so many others. Just one little tip on how to wick something or an idea for a new juice to try can make the world of difference.

Wishing you all the success for kicking the stinkies. Give it horns and vape on!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Everything Hi Ho @Silver said and the most important by a country mile is "*You have to REALLY want to stop smoking"!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 15


----------



## G+3

Rob Fisher said:


> Everything Hi Ho @Silver said and the most important by a country mile is "*You have to REALLY want to stop smoking"!*


@Silver and @Rob Fisher you are both so 100% correct about wanting to quit the stinkies. There are lots of ways, tricks and tools out there to help you quit but it comes down to wanting to kick the habit. Almost 10 weeks stinky free and I must say it's a big challenge now and again but willpower and vaping get me through. But still good luck to all those who want to quit and who are busy quitting, I am rooting big time for all of you. Vasbyt

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

G+3 said:


> @Silver and @Rob Fisher you are both so 100% correct about wanting to quit the stinkies. There are lots of ways, tricks and tools out there to help you quit but it comes down to wanting to kick the habit. Almost 10 weeks stinky free and I must say it's a big challenge now and again but willpower and vaping get me through. But still good luck to all those who want to quit and who are busy quitting, I am rooting big time for all of you. Vasbyt



Congrats in the 10 weeks @G+3 !
Id be interested to know what has helped you when it gets very challenging?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Other than wanting to quit smoking, I think the most important point is to reverse the "giving up" mindset. When you give up something, you are sacrificing and doing without. If you give up your second car, your DSTV subscription or your holiday home, you no longer have it and your life becomes harder. So when you think of giving up smoking, it's immediately a negative connotation: you are now doing without and your life is harder. We don't want to 'give up' things, we want to gain them.

Instead, think of it in positive terms, not that you're giving up smoking but that you're taking up good health and gaining years on your life. So the first day without cigarettes isn't the first day of giving up smoking, it's the first day of regaining the most important thing in your life: your health. So you're not stopping the habit of smoking, you're taking up the habit of living longer. 

Additionally, view withdrawal pangs not in terms of where you have been but rather in terms of where you are going. When you first learn to drive or play guitar, it's hard. You can't change gears or control the clutch properly when learning to drive. When you learn guitar, your fingers hurt from pressing the strings and you can't change chords smoothly. If you continually think about how much easier it was before you started learning to drive or play the guitar, you will never persevere with it. Instead, you think forward to how great it will be when you can drive and be independent, or how cool it will be when you can play your favourite songs on the guitar. Same deal with withdrawal pangs. Think of it as a natural part of the learning curve on the path to being healthy and living longer. Look ahead and not behind you. View it as gaining, not as giving up. Then it will become easier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> Other than wanting to quit smoking, I think the most important point is to reverse the "giving up" mindset. When you give up something, you are sacrificing and doing without. If you give up your second car, your DSTV subscription or your holiday home, you no longer have it and your life becomes harder. So when you think of giving up smoking, it's immediately a negative connotation: you are now doing without and your life is harder. We don't want to 'give up' things, we want to gain them.
> 
> Instead, think of it in positive terms, not that you're giving up smoking but that you're taking up good health and gaining years on your life. So the first day without cigarettes isn't the first day of giving up smoking, it's the first day of regaining the most important thing in your life: your health. So you're not stopping the habit of smoking, you're taking up the habit of living longer.
> 
> Additionally, view withdrawal pangs not in terms of where you have been but rather in terms of where you are going. When you first learn to drive or play guitar, it's hard. You can't change gears or control the clutch properly when learning to drive. When you learn guitar, your fingers hurt from pressing the strings and you can't change chords smoothly. If you continually think about how much easier it was before you started learning to drive or play the guitar, you will never persevere with it. Instead, you think forward to how great it will be when you can drive and be independent, or how cool it will be when you can play your favourite songs on the guitar. Same deal with withdrawal pangs. Think of it as a natural part of the learning curve on the path to being healthy and living longer. Look ahead and not behind you. View it as gaining, not as giving up. Then it will become easier.



So well said and explained @RichJB !!
Thanks for that
Winner

@RichJB is 100% right
Look forward

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## G+3

RichJB said:


> Other than wanting to quit smoking, I think the most important point is to reverse the "giving up" mindset. When you give up something, you are sacrificing and doing without. If you give up your second car, your DSTV subscription or your holiday home, you no longer have it and your life becomes harder. So when you think of giving up smoking, it's immediately a negative connotation: you are now doing without and your life is harder. We don't want to 'give up' things, we want to gain them.
> 
> Instead, think of it in positive terms, not that you're giving up smoking but that you're taking up good health and gaining years on your life. So the first day without cigarettes isn't the first day of giving up smoking, it's the first day of regaining the most important thing in your life: your health. So you're not stopping the habit of smoking, you're taking up the habit of living longer.
> 
> Additionally, view withdrawal pangs not in terms of where you have been but rather in terms of where you are going. When you first learn to drive or play guitar, it's hard. You can't change gears or control the clutch properly when learning to drive. When you learn guitar, your fingers hurt from pressing the strings and you can't change chords smoothly. If you continually think about how much easier it was before you started learning to drive or play the guitar, you will never persevere with it. Instead, you think forward to how great it will be when you can drive and be independent, or how cool it will be when you can play your favourite songs on the guitar. Same deal with withdrawal pangs. Think of it as a natural part of the learning curve on the path to being healthy and living longer. Look ahead and not behind you. View it as gaining, not as giving up. Then it will become easier.


Spot on @RichJB well said. @Silver it's so true, when going gets tough one has to remind onself of why you wanted to quit. In my case it's the challenge and the sense of achievement when I wake up every morning and tick another day off being smoke free

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Honestly, it is will power however the right device plays a big part. 

The twisp cue is a very basic device but the nic strength and draw is the perfect device for anyone trying to get off cigarettes. 

When we introduce or Convert people to vaping, they always trying the nice flavors and enjoying the clouds while it might work for some to get off stinkies others needs a proper mtl device. I for one have tried a lot of mtl devices to get what I need and the only device that worked was the twisp cue. 

I am still on the hunt for a proper rebuild able mtl but it's been hit and miss. 

@Silver I think u should add devices the might help to your initial thread so that people don't have to go through pages of info to see what might help.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rafique said:


> Honestly, it is will power however the right device plays a big part.
> 
> The twisp cue is a very basic device but the nic strength and draw is the perfect device for anyone trying to get off cigarettes.
> 
> When we introduce or Convert people to vaping, they always trying the nice flavors and enjoying the clouds while it might work for some to get off stinkies others needs a proper mtl device. I for one have tried a lot of mtl devices to get what I need and the only device that worked was the twisp cue.
> 
> I am still on the hunt for a proper rebuild able mtl but it's been hit and miss.
> 
> @Silver I think u should add devices the might help to your initial thread so that people don't have to go through pages of info to see what might help.



Thanks @Rafique
Appreciate the feedback
The thing is I didnt want to make that post of mine too prescriptive because I know everyone is different.
Perhaps we can add a few suggestions in a single area at a later stage

For MTL - Twisp Cue is definitely a contender, I agree.

If anyone else wants to add suggestions for devices that helped them quit the stinkies in the early days then please feel free to suggest - and we can group together some of the popular suggestions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan

Silver said:


> Creating this thread because I have seen several posts of vapers here on the forum struggling to kick the stinkies.
> 
> *Let's all try help contribute some tips *to help those members to kick the stinkies completely and convert to vaping exclusively.
> 
> View attachment 154942



It is a brand new year and with that comes all new resolutions! Keep motivated! The key is to develop that will power by developing a personal reason why you don't want to smoke cigarettes anymore! It could be your health, your family, your need to just feel better and quit a bad bad habit.

With that said the best way to quit a habit is to change your routine! If you know you smoke as soon as you wake up then change your routine. Instead of going to the bathroom first, go outside. Even for 5mins. 

Use replacement therapy when going cold turkey, it helps the process along. Also keep carrots, celery and sticks foods around. Avoid triggers that will make you want to light up.

Lean on family, friends and social media platforms for support. You need the encouragement. Also reward yourself even with praise when you passed even an hour without the cigarette.

Remember this is a battle and you can only win by fighting on so keep fighting those urges.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

Using a high nic juice in the beginning is definitely important. That’s what helps me after I fall off the wagon and start the switch over to vaping again. Today, I filled my Siren 2 with a 12mg free base juice not because I crave stinkies, sometimes I just want a high nic kick. So, it’s nice to have nearby. 

I’ve been doing well lately, I’ll just have to be disciplined enough to say “no” to the stinkies going forward. I want this a lot, it’s a new year and I’m ready to stay smoke free!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Mindset and determination. One may argue those two are closely related but let me explain. Yes, correctly stated above, you must really want to quit cigarettes, that is a given. It is easier after several decades of smoking to develop this desire, especially if like me, you can no longer climb a flight of stairs without stopping halfway to catch your breath. But desire alone does not cut it to quit an addiction. It is crucial to be determined enough to get back on the wagon if you fall off.

I have the greatest respect for those that managed to go cold turkey. Hell, I was not strong enough to do that. Originally quit within a camping weekend but once back into daily routine, the habit of rolling one and lighting up came back with a vengeance. Fought it a while and fell back into the ashtray. Thing is it was no longer the same. Even after just a week, it tasted awful!

Instead of feeling like a failure, (Which I did) and just giving up on giving up, I just got right back on the vaping wagon and in the next few weeks, maybe months, did so repeatedly. Found some gear and juice that did it for me and the rest is history.

I changed my mindset from giving up smoking to smoking as little as possible. The longer the intervals between failures, the less I enjoyed the experience and after stomping out a couple of stinkies after one or two drags I eventually got it into my thick skull that there is nothing there for me anymore.

Id do not know when I had my last drag of a cigarette, the important part is that I know without a doubt in my mind that there is no way I am going back. I am sure of that because I have returned enough times to know I no longer enjoy that. It disgusts me as a matter of fact.

So my advice is that vaping may not be a miracle cure (to some) but if you keep on quitting, eventually you will get there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Mida Khan said:


> Also reward yourself even with praise when you passed even an hour without the cigarette.



Great point @Mida Khan !
An hour without a cigarette is an hour of being healthier - the body repairs itself all the time.
I like your point of rewarding yourself. You could set up rewards for each milestone. A day, a week, a month, 2 months, 3 months, 6 months and a year! These are epic achievements and should be rewarded. Each one is great

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Mindset and determination. One may argue those two are closely related but let me explain. Yes, correctly stated above, you must really want to quit cigarettes, that is a given. It is easier after several decades of smoking to develop this desire, especially if like me, you can no longer climb a flight of stairs without stopping halfway to catch your breath. But desire alone does not cut it to quit an addiction. It is crucial to be determined enough to get back on the wagon if you fall off.
> 
> I have the greatest respect for those that managed to go cold turkey. Hell, I was not strong enough to do that. Originally quit within a camping weekend but once back into daily routine, the habit of rolling one and lighting up came back with a vengeance. Fought it a while and fell back into the ashtray. Thing is it was no longer the same. Even after just a week, it tasted awful!
> 
> Instead of feeling like a failure, (Which I did) and just giving up on giving up, I just got right back on the vaping wagon and in the next few weeks, maybe months, did so repeatedly. Found some gear and juice that did it for me and the rest is history.
> 
> I changed my mindset from giving up smoking to smoking as little as possible. The longer the intervals between failures, the less I enjoyed the experience and after stomping out a couple of stinkies after one or two drags I eventually got it into my thick skull that there is nothing there for me anymore.
> 
> Id do not know when I had my last drag of a cigarette, the important part is that I know without a doubt in my mind that there is no way I am going back. I am sure of that because I have returned enough times to know I no longer enjoy that. It disgusts me as a matter of fact.
> 
> So my advice is that vaping may not be a miracle cure (to some) but if you keep on quitting, eventually you will get there.
> 
> Regards



Thanks for adding that great perspective @Raindance 
If you fall down 7 times get up 8

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> *First things first - You have to REALLY want to stop smoking*



Yep! This is THE most important. Just a few days ago I told someone that it doesn't help to think that you *should* stop smoking - everyone knows that they should) - you have to *want to* stop smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

My advice, based on the comments on mods, juice and nic strength above, is: 

1. Don't throw in the towel just because you don't like the mod or the juice. 
2. Persevere! It's not going to be easy, so don't expect it to be.
About two weeks ago an acquaintance of mine told me most firmly that, "This is it. I'm not going to smoke anymore so please help me with vaping."

She bought a mod from, the Innokin Endura T20 and I gave her 7 different flavours of juice to try, since she couldn't tell me what she thought she would like. I also gave her some in 3mg and some in 6mg.

She tried two of the juices, said they were too sweet - and went no further, even though I suggested others which I had given her which I knew were not sweet (including one tobacco). She has simply given up - after two feeble attempts.

3. And finally, what helped me enormously to give up smoking, was what I said to others - and to myself.
I never said, "I'm going to *try* to give up smoking" or "I'm *trying* to give up smoking."
Try / trying imply that it may not be successful - it's just an attempt, not an end action.

I used to say, if I were offered a cigarette, "No thanks, I don't smoke.", - to the astonishment of my friends who just the previous day had seen me puffing away like a steam train.

I used to tell myself, over and over again, "I'm not a smoker" and thereby I *changed my identity within myself and to others. *And how could I possibly want a cigarette if I'm not a smoker? 
*
*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Addicts always blame other people or other things, for their addiction and why they cant stop. So no one can help you, but yourself. So just decide to do it or keep coming with excuses. And yes I know, been coming up with excuses for the last 20years why I cant stop now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> My advice, based on the comments on mods, juice and nic strength above, is:
> 
> 1. Don't throw in the towel just because you don't like the mod or the juice.
> 2. Persevere! It's not going to be easy, so don't expect it to be.
> About two weeks ago an acquaintance of mine told me most firmly that, "This is it. I'm not going to smoke anymore so please help me with vaping."
> 
> She bought a mod from, the Innokin Endura T20 and I gave her 7 different flavours of juice to try, since she couldn't tell me what she thought she would like. I also gave her some in 3mg and some in 6mg.
> 
> She tried two of the juices, said they were too sweet - and went no further, even though I suggested others which I had given her which I knew were not sweet (including one tobacco). She has simply given up - after two feeble attempts.
> 
> 3. And finally, what helped me enormously to give up smoking, was what I said to others - and to myself.
> I never said, "I'm going to *try* to give up smoking" or "I'm *trying* to give up smoking."
> Try / trying imply that it may not be successful - it's just an attempt, not an end action.
> 
> I used to say, if I were offered a cigarette, "No thanks, I don't smoke.", - to the astonishment of my friends who just the previous day had seen me puffing away like a steam train.
> 
> I used to tell myself, over and over again, "I'm not a smoker" and thereby I *changed my identity within myself and to others. *And how could I possibly want a cigarette if I'm not a smoker?
> *
> *



Thanks for sharing that @Hooked
That part about your friend's two feeble attempts with juices she didnt like (that were too sweet) is a very important one. Firstly one has to *persevere* as we have all said. But secondly, the importance of *finding juices that you really like*. And you need to understand that it can take a while to find them. Some are luckier than others and find great juices quickly.

*Don't give up hope after trying just a few juices.* I have said this before on the forum and will say it again. *If you really like 1 out of 10 juices you try you are doing very well.* So you need to try lots. 

There is such a wide variety of flavour profiles and within each profile there are many juices. Some sweeter than others, some with menthol, some without - and some with complex mixes of flavours that you may just love. Taste is so subjective that it's challenging to advise a new vaper what he/she will like. Obviously the popular best sellers probably appeal to a wide range of palates, but each person is different.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing that @Hooked
> That part about your friend's two feeble attempts with juices she didnt like that were too sweet is a very important one. Firstly one has to persevere as we have all said. But secondly, the importance of finding juices that you really like. And you need to understand that it can take a while to find them.
> 
> Don't give up hope after trying just a few juices. I have said this before on the forum and will say it again. If you really like 1 out of 10 juices you try you are doing very well. So you need to try lots. There is such a wide variety of juice profiles and within each profile there are lots of them. Some sweeter than others, some with menthol, some without - and some with complex mixes of flavours that you may just love. Taste is so subjective that its hard to advise a new vaper what he/she will like. Obviously the popular best sellers probably appeal to a wide range of palates, but each person is different.



Yes @Silver, and it's even more difficult when you ask someone what kind of flavours they like (in real life, just to get an idea) and they reply, "You just choose the juice - anything is OK." - and tell you after the fact that even in reality they don't like sweet things!!

I don't think that reality always helps because, as you said, sometimes there's a blend of flavours which surprises us when we like it, but definitely for a new vaper it's quite important to establish their strong likes or dislikes in reality. e.g. in reality I can't stand menthol anything - and in vaping it's the same!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Addicts always blame other people or other things, for their addiction and why they cant stop. So no one can help you, but yourself. So just decide to do it or keep coming with excuses. And yes I know, been coming up with excuses for the last 20years why I cant stop now.



@Jean claude Vaaldamme you're on the right path though, because at least you admit to yourself that you're coming up with excuses. I'm sure that most people don't. They deceive themselves, but they don't deceive others!


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

The following stats is not real, just for example.
If you ride a motorcycle on our roads you will have a 0.05% chance of dying on your first trip. If you drive for 1year you will have a 2% chance of dying. If you drive for 10years, you will have a 20% chance of dying.
So the longer you keep vaping(sucking nic and smoke into your lungs) the bigger the chance will be that you will return to cigarettes.
People dont get this nic band aids or bubblegum to use for years, they get its for a few months or a year to get of the ciggs. Vaping should use the same priciple. If vaping is marketed as a lifestyle, then it will go the same route with regulations as the tobacco industry. And will get the same stigma.
Just my opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So the longer you keep vaping(sucking nic and smoke into your lungs) the bigger the chance will be that you will return to cigarettes.



@Jean claude Vaaldamme I don't agree with that; in fact, I would think that the opposite is true. Who would go back to stinky stinkies after having vaped for a long time??

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Hooked said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme I don't agree with that; in fact, I would think that the opposite is true. Who would go back to stinky stinkies after having vaped for a long time??



Just my theory. Most people that I know that vaped for a few years, are back on ciggies. Like I said if you keep n sucking stuff and nic in your lungs, you have not really stopped smoking, maybe healthier but you still get the nic and still the routine, action etc. So the longer you keep going the better chance to smoke ciggies again. Only way is to totally stop everything. I think vaping is great way to help you stop, but it must be promoted as such, and not as an alternative to do for the rest of your life.
And yes before we get all these personal stories. There is bikers that never have an accident their whole life, unfortunatly, many of them die or get severely injured.


----------



## RichJB

Vaping hasn't yet been able to emulate the physiological effectiveness of combustible tobacco as a nicotine delivery mechanism. Vaping also hasn't been able to replicate the ease of use that cigarettes have. Buying a pack and lighting up is just a whole lot cheaper and simpler than buying a mod, tank, batts and juice, charging the batts for several hours, installing and priming a coil, filling the tank with juice and then only being able to get your nic hit. And even then, going through the hassles of dry hits and leaking and burnt taste from cotton and whatnot. So I guess there will always be a temptation to return to the fastest and cheapest and most effective way to get a high.

But it's early days yet and vaping researchers are no doubt burning the midnight oil to come up with ways to make the vaping hit equally satisfying, as well as simplifying vaping and making it cheaper. This is why pods have taken off among US teens to such an extent. High nic, it requires only one simple and relatively cheap device which doesn't leak or spit or give dry hits, and it probably comes with the battery at least partially charged so it's as immediate as smoking.

This is just capitalism at work. If you have a product that doesn't match your rival's product in some aspect, you work to eliminate that shortfall and to eventually match or beat your competitors' products in all aspects. Smoking is fairly crude technology which hasn't changed significantly in a hundred years, it has to be in order to make it affordable. Vaping has many advantages, even besides the obvious health one. For starters, the ability to tailor your nic level to your liking is a massive advantage over cigarettes. So it's a market share conflict that vaping should win easily over time, especially among the wealthier smokers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rafique[/USER
> ]
> Appreciate the feedback
> 
> The thing is I didnt want to make that post of mine too prescriptive because I know everyone is different.
> Perhaps we can add a few suggestions in a single area at a later stage
> 
> For MTL - Twisp Cue is definitely a contender, I agree.
> 
> If anyone else wants to add suggestions for devices that helped them quit the stinkies in the early days then please feel free to suggest - and we can group together some of the popular suggestions.




There is no contender to the twisp. The twisp cue is the only contender and people don't want to admit it. Might be due to twisps bad reputation when they started out but they are improving and also making some changes that benefit the community and forum members and even other twisp users.

Yes sure you can use salts and high nic. Juices but the twisp juice even the 3mg dl juices actually takes the cravings and irritation of withdrawl away.

And yet....there are so many hardened smokers that never thought they could, but smoked less and some even quit with the twisp cue. This info is all over the forum and it's almost like stay there in the corner while we promote the other stuff.

So give them their due and give the other juice makers their due in giving us better flavours and more variety.

The only thing u can fault twisp on is there high prices but not on there juices.

You can fault other juice makers and retailers for their high prices for juices that don't work but according to me... I don't get paid to say this nor do I get free products from twisp but there juices works like the bomb!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

RichJB said:


> Vaping hasn't yet been able to emulate the physiological effectiveness of combustible tobacco as a nicotine delivery mechanism. Vaping also hasn't been able to replicate the ease of use that cigarettes have. Buying a pack and lighting up is just a whole lot cheaper and simpler than buying a mod, tank, batts and juice, charging the batts for several hours, installing and priming a coil, filling the tank with juice and then only being able to get your nic hit. And even then, going through the hassles of dry hits and leaking and burnt taste from cotton and whatnot. So I guess there will always be a temptation to return to the fastest and cheapest and most effective way to get a high.
> 
> But it's early days yet and vaping researchers are no doubt burning the midnight oil to come up with ways to make the vaping hit equally satisfying, as well as simplifying vaping and making it cheaper. This is why pods have taken off among US teens to such an extent. High nic, it requires only one simple and relatively cheap device which doesn't leak or spit or give dry hits, and it probably comes with the battery at least partially charged so it's as immediate as smoking.
> 
> This is just capitalism at work. If you have a product that doesn't match your rival's product in some aspect, you work to eliminate that shortfall and to eventually match or beat your competitors' products in all aspects. Smoking is fairly crude technology which hasn't changed significantly in a hundred years, it has to be in order to make it affordable. Vaping has many advantages, even besides the obvious health one. For starters, the ability to tailor your nic level to your liking is a massive advantage over cigarettes. So it's a market share conflict that vaping should win easily over time, especially among the wealthier smokers.



I agree and there's a BUT WHY
Why the high prices???
There's more money to make if its more affordable, don't you think?
If more people can switch to vaping everyone can still make money to live in their mansions and have cars with names they cannot pronounce and they will still be happy millionaires. Why is it always for wealthy or the wealthier!!! Doesn't poor people or the less fortunate fit in anywhere?
Their money holds the same value doesn't it?!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Twisp cue for the win. Most can afford it. It has a massive success rate and you don't have to be wealthy to own one to quit or even feel bad that you didn't spend thousands like wealthy people do in order to stay away from stinkies.
@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha I'm not getting paid to mention this, but I want people to know your product or range of products work and you should keep up the good work and work a little more on you pricing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Well, there's a natural development curve. Remember how expensive CDs and CD players were when the technology was first introduced? Or digital cameras? Or iPods? Today, you get a higher definition digital camera in a R1000 cell phone than R10k would have bought you in the 1990s. Companies recoup their R&D spend as quickly as they can. Once the technology matures and the number of users grows, economies of scale kick in and prices drop.

We have seen this in vaping. When I started vaping in 2009, I got a Twisp starter kit for R1400. I can get a vastly superior starter kit today for less than R500. When I started open system vaping in 2016, you had to fork out at least a grand for a dual cell 200W mod. Now you can get them for R700-R800. Juice prices have plummeted, DIY prices are down to around 60% of where they were in 2016, battery prices have come down from around R200 to about R120-150, and so on. As more users join the market, prices will drop across the board.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

RichJB said:


> Well, there's a natural development curve. Remember how expensive CDs and CD players were when the technology was first introduced? Or digital cameras? Or iPods? Today, you get a higher definition digital camera in a R1000 cell phone than R10k would have bought you in the 1990s. Companies recoup their R&D spend as quickly as they can. Once the technology matures and the number of users grows, economies of scale kick in and prices drop.
> 
> We have seen this in vaping. When I started vaping in 2009, I got a Twisp starter kit for R1400. I can get a vastly superior starter kit today for less than R500. When I started open system vaping in 2016, you had to fork out at least a grand for a dual cell 200W mod. Now you can get them for R700-R800. Juice prices have plummeted, DIY prices are down to around 60% of where they were in 2016, battery prices have come down from around R200 to about R120-150, and so on. As more users join the market, prices will drop across the board.



I think it's due to healthy competition and clones entering the market (unhealthy competittion)that we have seen these changes otherwise we would still pay through the roof. That said if clones brought down the prices I would rate it fair competition so it can balance the scales

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

I do appreciate the commentary on pricing etc
But perhaps start another thread on that
Lets keep this thread on the topic of tips to help folk stop the stinkies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

My best advice is twisp liquids or the twisp cue to boot the stinkies.other juices helps but it's not as good for kicking the habit that's my opinion at least.sometimes even the twisp Iiquids still leave a void pending after vaping where the Cue always filled that void

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Only thing I can recall that almost got me smoking again was a broken tank and a broken mod.

My only suggestion is to ALWAYS have a backup tank or mod in case the worst happens.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## PaulaMoz

Hi all.
On the 4th I had my "4 month smoke-free birthday"
Firstly, I have to say a huge thank you to this firum and everyone here. Your support and encouragement is one of a kind and I've never read a thread where anyone was judged. You guys are awesome!
As a 2 pack a day and 25year smoker...it was quite a challenge - but I wanted to stop smoking. I started my journey over a two week period and swapped out each cig for a vape. After a week I had an "oh f#@$ it" moment and just totally dropped the smokes . Puffed like a chimney on my Twisp ALL the time. I found I thought about the actual physical cig during that time, not the actual smoking part. I've had the odd craving now and again but tell myself I am no lilonga smoker so why would I go back...and then I'm fine. It's all a mind game, and I suggest that u make sure your nic is high and you get a good throat hit. I read that whatever time it took for u to smoke a cig, double that time on the vape, exhale through your nose - that helped me. I now don't vape as much as in the beginning, leave my vape at home when I go out shopping and dont panic like I did with smoking.
Perseverance is key. But I owe my success to this forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback and sharing your experiences @PaulaMoz
And a BIG congrats on the 4 months!
That is a GREAT achievement
Keep it up and wishing you well from here on

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## G+3

Well done @PaulaMoz 4 months is big. Like I said it's a change in your mind set and how you describe your 4 months smoke free is proof that yours is set well. Keep going day by day. Vape as much as you like and soon you will find stinkies don't even cross your mind. I was at a braai this weekend and I hardly Vaped, and did not even think about stinkies. Powerful thing the mind and it's a good thing to have on your side

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

@PaulaMoz

Thanks for sharing your journey with us. It's interesting reading what you've gone and are going through. You Go, Girl!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Well done and congrats @PaulaMoz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

WELL DONE!!! @PaulaMoz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome @PaulaMoz! You have an awesome journey of discovery ahead of you! And each day you feel better and better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

I can just add from my point of view as well. I'm now around 4 years vaping, my own liqoud most of the times with almost no nicotine, but when I buy I usually buy 3 mg nicotine. It is not that hard to stop smoking and go over to vaping. It is as easy as stop playing mind games with yourself. Either you want to or you don't. I wanted to because I was the only person in my house that was smoking, yes it made me smell worse than garbage, my car and everywhere that I smoked. I was introduced to vaping by a friend and within a week after I had a puff from his vape I bought my own first setup.

You cannot add a price to your life and that of your family and friends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Elmien

Since I can remember, I wanted to smoke. Even at 4 years old. You could still get those cigarette sweets in those years and whenever my parents let us choose sweets, I went straight to them. I did not even like the taste really, but they were cigarettes, so I got them. I tried a few cigarettes in high school but only really started smoking when I was 21. I loved smoking. I smoked every chance I got. I tried quitting a few times over the years but I just enjoyed it so much that after a month or so I would light up again.

In September 2018, after smoking for 13 years, I decided to quit again. This time it was for health reasons. Since 2015 my health took a nose dive. I had to see the doctor at least every second month. I just did not get better. I would just finish a course of antibiotics and cortisone and then I would be sick again. I could not breathe. If I took a deep breath I would start coughing. And still, I smoked.

I wanted to quit cold turkey but after one day of hellish withdrawal and eventually lighting up I thought there had to be a better way. I decided to try vaping again. I have been without a cigarette for 5 months. I still think about cigarettes sometimes. Whenever I think about smoking just one, I sit back, take a deep breath and think about how good it feels to actually be able to breathe. I go to the gym and have a good workout and I focus on how good it feels to move and not having to quit after a minute because I am not getting oxygen. I can climb several flights of stairs without getting out of breath. 

My main motivation for keeping of the stinkies is the most basic thing we all take for granted, a nice, deep breath of air.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Well done @Elmien . You have done it for 5 months. The hard part is over. There is no reason to go back.

Soon it will be six months, then a year and then two...three...four etc. For me, smoking is a distant bad memory. I still have several packs of cigarettes lying around the house. I can see one now as I am typing this. They serve as a reminder to me that I have beaten the habit. 

I would much rather ride bareback on a porcupine than return to smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Elmien said:


> Since I can remember, I wanted to smoke. Even at 4 years old. You could still get those cigarette sweets in those years and whenever my parents let us choose sweets, I went straight to them. I did not even like the taste really, but they were cigarettes, so I got them. I tried a few cigarettes in high school but only really started smoking when I was 21. I loved smoking. I smoked every chance I got. I tried quitting a few times over the years but I just enjoyed it so much that after a month or so I would light up again.
> 
> In September 2018, after smoking for 13 years, I decided to quit again. This time it was for health reasons. Since 2015 my health took a nose dive. I had to see the doctor at least every second month. I just did not get better. I would just finish a course of antibiotics and cortisone and then I would be sick again. I could not breathe. If I took a deep breath I would start coughing. And still, I smoked.
> 
> I wanted to quit cold turkey but after one day of hellish withdrawal and eventually lighting up I thought there had to be a better way. I decided to try vaping again. I have been without a cigarette for 5 months. I still think about cigarettes sometimes. Whenever I think about smoking just one, I sit back, take a deep breath and think about how good it feels to actually be able to breathe. I go to the gym and have a good workout and I focus on how good it feels to move and not having to quit after a minute because I am not getting oxygen. I can climb several flights of stairs without getting out of breath.
> 
> My main motivation for keeping of the stinkies is the most basic thing we all take for granted, a nice, deep breath of air.



Congrats @Elmien and thank you for the wonderful post you wrote!
You are right - we take it for granted that we can breathe in a full breath of air and I know what it felt like to feel that last part of the deep breath being a big tight and not so easy.

Great to hear and wishing you all the best from here! Vaping for the win

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KrayFish404

I read one of Alan Carr books, I can't remember exactly which one it was. Page one simply stated, "do not quit smoking whilst reading this book". I hated the book. But with my hate came the hate for the cigarette in my hand. The awareness of the harm is doing to me. At first, the book seemed badly written. It hammered the same info, page by page, into my head: broken drum. Till the second last page, where he stated, "if you turn this page you have to quit, do not turn this page if you have any doubts." Well I never turned that page. But the info stuck, tattooed into my cranium. And I never enjoyed any cigarette after that.

Move forward perhaps 2 years, saw a friend vaping, decided let's do it, got my first combo, smoked my last cigarette that evening and never touched one thereafter. Never had a need, will never have one, even if I am on an island made of cigarettes and no vape, I won't bother. I'd rather eat a pack than smoke it.

More than 4 years of no smoking. How...

Well firstly forget the date you quit. You're not going to get your one year drug free coin. Allan Carr's book quickly tells you that smoking is not an addiction, it's a habit. (*You may disagree with that statement, see down below). So treat it as a habit. A very bad one. And break it. My crutch was drinking, just couldn't think of having a drink with no smoke in the other hand. Quit drinking? Never! 

Notice where your cigarette is. Now simply put it elsewhere. Smoke other brands. Smoke different tar/nicotine. Smoke a cigar. I moved my time around, don't smoke before work, or swap with no smoking in lunch. Skip an evening. Be aware of what it does to your body. If a mate calls you to help him push his car, can you? The embarrassments, the time will soon arrive where you will decline invites to go to the beach as the walk is too far.

Realise that the need (addiction) to nicotine passes very quickly. It's a few days at most. After that, it's just your mind wanting you to not break the habit. It's like that knuckle you have to crack. It's not stiff, it doesn't hurt, it doesn't feel better when you do. But your mind wants you to. Crack your mind rather. Keep busy, get a hobby.

Why do so many people start smoking again? I don't think they realised the above. They were never ready to quit. My mind was set even before I was thinking of vaping. 

Is vaping the best way to quit smoking? Of course. But you also need to be in the right mind space. You have to want to quit.

And a few steps up I mentioned "keep busy" - perfect time to start DIY, building coils. At times I find myself not even vaping the whole of the night because of this.

Then forget about clouds bro, vape life, perfect flavours, bulletproof glass tanks, batteries that last forever, never getting vaper's tongue, and never getting the "vaping gives you water on the lungs" speech. Shlt happens, life ain't perfect. These are all tiny obstacles. IN no way can any of them be large enough to making you start again. I am sure even Tiger Woods has more than one ball in his bag, just in case. When Jan took the Drommedaris for a spin a bit of sunburn didn't stop him from going a bit further. I am not calling him a hero, but there's a lot worse than these little things that can go wrong. Cancer, emphysema, certain death, quite a few pops up. 


*Now as above "smoking is not an addiction, it's a habit" - that might be an unpopular opinion by some people's standards. I do not agree, or disagree, and frankly, I do not care. Fact is the book brought me where I am today. I hated smoking before I quit smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

KrayFish404 said:


> I read one of Alan Carr books, I can't remember exactly which one it was. Page one simply stated, "do not quit smoking whilst reading this book". I hated the book. But with my hate came the hate for the cigarette in my hand. The awareness of the harm is doing to me. At first, the book seemed badly written. It hammered the same info, page by page, into my head: broken drum. Till the second last page, where he stated, "if you turn this page you have to quit, do not turn this page if you have any doubts." Well I never turned that page. But the info stuck, tattooed into my cranium. And I never enjoyed any cigarette after that.
> 
> Move forward perhaps 2 years, saw a friend vaping, decided let's do it, got my first combo, smoked my last cigarette that evening and never touched one thereafter. Never had a need, will never have one, even if I am on an island made of cigarettes and no vape, I won't bother. I'd rather eat a pack than smoke it.
> 
> More than 4 years of no smoking. How...
> 
> Well firstly forget the date you quit. You're not going to get your one year drug free coin. Allan Carr's book quickly tells you that smoking is not an addiction, it's a habit. (*You may disagree with that statement, see down below). So treat it as a habit. A very bad one. And break it. My crutch was drinking, just couldn't think of having a drink with no smoke in the other hand. Quit drinking? Never!
> 
> Notice where your cigarette is. Now simply put it elsewhere. Smoke other brands. Smoke different tar/nicotine. Smoke a cigar. I moved my time around, don't smoke before work, or swap with no smoking in lunch. Skip an evening. Be aware of what it does to your body. If a mate calls you to help him push his car, can you? The embarrassments, the time will soon arrive where you will decline invites to go to the beach as the walk is too far.
> 
> Realise that the need (addiction) to nicotine passes very quickly. It's a few days at most. After that, it's just your mind wanting you to not break the habit. It's like that knuckle you have to crack. It's not stiff, it doesn't hurt, it doesn't feel better when you do. But your mind wants you to. Crack your mind rather. Keep busy, get a hobby.
> 
> Why do so many people start smoking again? I don't think they realised the above. They were never ready to quit. My mind was set even before I was thinking of vaping.
> 
> Is vaping the best way to quit smoking? Of course. But you also need to be in the right mind space. You have to want to quit.
> 
> And a few steps up I mentioned "keep busy" - perfect time to start DIY, building coils. At times I find myself not even vaping the whole of the night because of this.
> 
> Then forget about clouds bro, vape life, perfect flavours, bulletproof glass tanks, batteries that last forever, never getting vaper's tongue, and never getting the "vaping gives you water on the lungs" speech. Shlt happens, life ain't perfect. These are all tiny obstacles. IN no way can any of them be large enough to making you start again. I am sure even Tiger Woods has more than one ball in his bag, just in case. When Jan took the Drommedaris for a spin a bit of sunburn didn't stop him from going a bit further. I am not calling him a hero, but there's a lot worse than these little things that can go wrong. Cancer, emphysema, certain death, quite a few pops up.
> 
> 
> *Now as above "smoking is not an addiction, it's a habit" - that might be an unpopular opinion by some people's standards. I do not agree, or disagree, and frankly, I do not care. Fact is the book brought me where I am today. I hated smoking before I quit smoking.



Many truths in here. I downloaded one of his books and thats how far I got.

My personal path from smoking was completely unorthodox. 

I bought a vape for those heavy smoking days, at a braai or out with friends, to help with the smokers babelas. The next day I went from 40 cigs to just 5. I always kept my smokes near me. My plan was not to punish myself. If I want a smoke I will have one. But 5 became 4 became 3, until I got to the Cafe to get a packet and decided to just get 2 loosies and just see how far I can push it. Had the last one of those loosies on New Years eve 2017. And didn't look back.

My main motivation was seeing the health in my kids. Both went from chronic asthma to not a single incident in over a year. Over December we chucked all the asthma meds in the house. Everything expired. That after we had to spend R1000+ on meds every month on meds for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CMMACKEM

In a higher wattage(50w upwards) set up you need to start with 6mg ejuice. Vape and smoke for the first 2-3 months.

After that, quit smoking but carry on vaping 6mg ejuice.

After another 2-3 months reduce nicotine to 3mg.

Enjoy



This worked for me and I probably have less willpower than any of you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## polla

Silver said:


> Congrats in the 10 weeks @G+3 !
> Id be interested to know what has helped you when it gets very challenging?


i am 4 weeks stinkie free. vaped for 2 years but still smoked the stinkies. tried twisp clearo that girlfriend had lying around with 18mg nic. and that only gave me the satisfaction

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

polla said:


> i am 4 weeks stinkie free. vaped for 2 years but still smoked the stinkies. tried twisp clearo that girlfriend had lying around with 18mg nic. and that only gave me the satisfaction



Congrats @polla - great achievement!
Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morix

My personal experience with letting go of the smokes... I will say.. It was hard man..Untill one morning.....

Most importantly... You MUST want to quit..
The 1st week is rough... Keep your mind on the end goal... You will breathe better... Smell will return...sleep better.. Feel more alive in the mornings... And many more positive things to come from it.

Start with a 6mg... Hit that thing as much as you need to...

Find the correct flavor... Something with ice usually helps with the throat hit along with the nic level.

I relapsed a few times in trying to quit using a vape... Don't feel bad if you do... I went down from a pack a day.. To 10...then 5... It took me 2 months to completely leave the smokes... Untill i just woke up one morning... 02h32 coughing insanely... Looking at my girlfriend sleeping next to me... I asked myself .. " do you want to leave her behind.. Because you are to weak to just QUIT SMOKING. . MAKE UP YOUR DAMN MIND BROTHER TIME IS RUNNING OUT FOR YOU!!!" that was the time i completely stopped .. And every time i got a craving to smoke... I grabbed my vape vaped it.. And thought of that morning.

Leave your cash at home... It burns the pocket to buy smokes.

This was my experience and way to quit.... Thinking of my loved ones...

Just make the decision... And STICK to it... Its the only way.... Yes i dont sugarcoat.

Stay strong and keep the chin up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Morix said:


> My personal experience with letting go of the smokes... I will say.. It was hard man..Untill one morning.....
> 
> Most importantly... You MUST want to quit..
> The 1st week is rough... Keep your mind on the end goal... You will breathe better... Smell will return...sleep better.. Feel more alive in the mornings... And many more positive things to come from it.
> 
> Start with a 6mg... Hit that thing as much as you need to...
> 
> Find the correct flavor... Something with ice usually helps with the throat hit along with the nic level.
> 
> I relapsed a few times in trying to quit using a vape... Don't feel bad if you do... I went down from a pack a day.. To 10...then 5... It took me 2 months to completely leave the smokes... Untill i just woke up one morning... 02h32 coughing insanely... Looking at my girlfriend sleeping next to me... I asked myself .. " do you want to leave her behind.. Because you are to weak to just QUIT SMOKING. . MAKE UP YOUR DAMN MIND BROTHER TIME IS RUNNING OUT FOR YOU!!!" that was the time i completely stopped .. And every time i got a craving to smoke... I grabbed my vape vaped it.. And thought of that morning.
> 
> Leave your cash at home... It burns the pocket to buy smokes.
> 
> This was my experience and way to quit.... Thinking of my loved ones...
> 
> Just make the decision... And STICK to it... Its the only way.... Yes i dont sugarcoat.
> 
> Stay strong and keep the chin up!


Congratulations @Morix on quitting, and I agree with your sentiments, you must want to quit, most important part.

I could not climb 14 steps to my office without resting on the landing, 18 months later that only happens if it’s the 15th or 20 th time I do it, for that I blame the grey in my beard. The most important part is that one day at a time, and to repeat as many times as possible.

Many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

At plus minus R35.00 it was not fun, cool, so ''manly man'' thing, Marlboro man and cousin Camel are realy looking over the hill , and girls don't like guys smelling like horse sxit and dust...
just say NO.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> At plus minus R35.00 it was not fun, cool, so ''manly man'' thing, Marlboro man and cousin Camel are realy looking over the hill , and girls don't like guys smelling like horse sxit and dust...
> just say NO.


Wait, what? Paging @Caramia to have my back here - horse dust and stables smell waaaay better. Hell even horses smell awesome!

I rather have a guy smelling like sweaty horse dust after grooming the horses than smelling of cigarettes.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> Wait, what? Paging @Caramia to have my back here - horse dust and stables smell waaaay better. Hell even horses smell awesome!
> 
> I rather have a guy smelling like sweaty horse dust after grooming the horses than smelling of cigarettes.


TIME FOR A JACK AND S-DIP IN THE POND

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> TIME FOR A JACK AND S-DIP IN THE POND



Lol trust me, cow poop is worse.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> TIME FOR A JACK AND S-DIP IN THE POND


it's not a shark . Ive been training this siren not to bite...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> Wait, what? Paging @Caramia to have my back here - horse dust and stables smell waaaay better. Hell even horses smell awesome!
> 
> I rather have a guy smelling like sweaty horse dust after grooming the horses than smelling of cigarettes.


'Tis true, and being present on farrier (especially in summer) - and vet days (both of these are real eye candy, and makes up for the flat wallet).

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> 'Tis true, and being present on farrier (especially in summer) - and vet days (both of these are real eye candy, and makes up for the flat wallet).


Oh hell I forgot about the fit farriers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

my personal advice for someone who wants toe quit is this

1 - a vape is a tool, just like a hammer, you don't buy a hammer, toss it down next to a nail, go somewhere, come back and expect the nail to be nailed in place, same with a vape, you still have to do the work, a vape just makes it easier.
2 - vape where you don't smoke, or where you don't want to smoke, in the house, in the car. etc. and then, make "smoking Places" less and less, and 'vaping places" more and more
3 - have a support system, be it friends, the wife/husband, even the kids can help.
4 - HAVE ENOUGH BATTERIES!! nothing makes you grab a stinky like a flat battery.
5 - get your mind right, if you buy a vape and tell yourself "OK, lets try this to see if it works", leave the store, you're about to waste money. vapes work, its people who don't really want it to work. ie, see rule no 1, maybe this should be rule no 1... oh well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> my personal advice for someone who wants toe quit is this
> 
> 1 - a vape is a tool, just like a hammer, you don't buy a hammer, toss it down next to a nail, go somewhere, come back and expect the nail to be nailed in place, same with a vape, you still have to do the work, a vape just makes it easier.
> 2 - vape where you don't smoke, or where you don't want to smoke, in the house, in the car. etc. and then, make "smoking Places" less and less, and 'vaping places" more and more
> 3 - have a support system, be it friends, the wife/husband, even the kids can help.
> 4 - HAVE ENOUGH BATTERIES!! nothing makes you grab a stinky like a flat battery.
> 5 - get your mind right, if you buy a vape and tell yourself "OK, lets try this to see if it works", leave the store, you're about to waste money. vapes work, its people who don't really want it to work. ie, see rule no 1, maybe this should be rule no 1... oh well.



Great tips @GerritVisagie 
Thanks for sharing them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

GerritVisagie said:


> my personal advice for someone who wants toe quit is this
> 
> 1 - a vape is a tool, just like a hammer, you don't buy a hammer, toss it down next to a nail, go somewhere, come back and expect the nail to be nailed in place, same with a vape, you still have to do the work, a vape just makes it easier.
> 2 - vape where you don't smoke, or where you don't want to smoke, in the house, in the car. etc. and then, make "smoking Places" less and less, and 'vaping places" more and more
> 3 - have a support system, be it friends, the wife/husband, even the kids can help.
> 4 - HAVE ENOUGH BATTERIES!! nothing makes you grab a stinky like a flat battery.
> 5 - get your mind right, if you buy a vape and tell yourself "OK, lets try this to see if it works", leave the store, you're about to waste money. vapes work, its people who don't really want it to work. ie, see rule no 1, maybe this should be rule no 1... oh well.



Well said @GerritVisagie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas

What I did to quit after 10 years of smoking:

Timed my last cigarette to be in the evening before I went to bed. Put my twisp on charge and got the twisp 18mg juice ready. Decided in my head the next morning it was all I had seeing that my cigarretes were finished.

Woke up the next morning and prepped my twisp. Vaped on it and it satisified my need for nicotine and it is the closest simulation of a cigarette, which helped a lot. And that's it.

Never give a smoker a vape with loads of airflow and flavors to quit with, it's not what they are used to. You just set them up for failure. They need tobacco flavored juice, high nic and a MTL device with low maintenance. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

